# fellow lumber jock needs our continued support



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

*fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*

for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Very sad. I pray for a positive solution.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


He needs to move *OUT* into the country.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

*fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*

for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


If there's anything i can do to help just let me know Grizz.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


thanks* chrisstef,* for you or anyone else who may ask what can i do, right now* Neil *needs positive energy, he needs to know he has our love and that we support him, that we back him, hes going though some very tough times, and just need to hear from us here in this forum or send him a pm with your words of support and comfort, if you don't hear from him right away , know he is reading it all and its helping him, and he will communicate when the time is right..so lets just be the best type of friend we can be…and thank you jocks and jock-etts for all you do here for one another, this is not a web site, this is a community of united wood workers here to bring pleasure to the eye and to the soul through what we do with all of this beautiful wood, were a special breed…not that were special above anyone else, but that we always seem to be able to help one another..to me, that is what its about…thank you.grizz


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I've been following his story for quite a while now… it's really unfortunate. I hope he can get this back on track.. thinking of you, Neil!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


If it is of any comfort … according to the newspaper article, the chances for a conviction on this charge is slim to HELL NO !!!

Their description is that he was "wandering" around his own back yard, carrying a (loaded) handgun, and appeared ready to use it.

WANDERING present participle of wan·der (Verb)
Verb: Walk or move in a leisurely, casual, or aimless way. ... It's HIS yard … he has absolutely NO requirement to walk it in any particular fashion.

Wow they determined from a distance that his gun was loaded is ridiculous … they probably were scared thinking their own actions had finally set him off, and they needed protection.

How someone "looks" when they "appear" ready to use a gun


> ? It's an uphill battle for any prosecutor to define that "look" and then prove that it was ever displayed by him. He may have been wandering around, looking for a poisonous snake that he'd seen … they tend to "wander" so just maybe he was following one


?

They (Police) took action because the neighbors felt THREATENED : threatened past participle, past tense of threat·en (Verb) Verb: State one's intention to take hostile action against someone in retribution for something done or not done. Express one's intention to harm or kill (someone): "the men threatened the customers with a handgun".

If they were in their homes at the time, and there were structural barriers between them and him, it will be most difficult to prove that he threatened anyone, just based on his demeanor & posture. They would have to have video type proof that he pointed at them or glared at them, indication that he was even aware of their position.

It certainly sounds like he has been the victim of some neighborhood bullying, and some of it looks like it was unofficially sanctioned by local authorities, who, I suspect, suddenly realized they might have carried it a bit too far. Sadly, they are still in charge, for the moment at least. Colorado's gun laws are very much on his side. The one encouraging thing … at the end of the article, it says a distance of 50 yards must be maintained between him and the "victims" ... that goes both ways … if you were to take out an "Order of Protection" against me, it requires that I attempt to maintain said distance … IF … however YOU come close to me … it is actually YOU who are in violation of said order. This means if the neighbors go to work, and he comes home … the obligation of maintaining the buffer zone falls upon THEM in most municipalities. This is to prevent them form just showing up, making him jump through hoops.

It'll likely cost him a bundle (contact local NRA affiliates for some legal and/or financial help), but the chance of conviction should be almost ZERO.

NO … I'm not a lawyer, but I was a Police Officer in Chicago a long time ago, and the above is all just recollection of how I've seen similar matters handled in Cook County Courts where the gun laws were definitely NOT in favor of the arrestee in such an incident. AND … it was a long time ago, so I don't know what the attitude of the court might be. It would appear that if there is any clout-slinging or taunting/bullying going on here ( and it certainly looks highly probable ) the "officials" involved will want this incident to simply go away. It's the perfect time for Mr. Brooks (with consent of Counsel) to plead his case to every T.V./newspaper/talk radio outlet available.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


this is inasane!

At least they added some context to show what Neil had to go through in the past couple of years…. unbelievable!

Neil, hope you get over this bump soon.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Sounds like a whole crock full of ….! Amazing what some folks can get away with.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I can only lend my moral support, but if you are reading this Neil you should know that I am definitely on your side. This whole matter has escalated to an insane degree with dire consequences for yourself and your wife. This certainly sounds like a lynching to me. The responsible party has flown the coup and nobody wants to take responsibility. It's also easier to tromp on one person and keep peace with the majority (your neighbors). I do very much hope you can find a way to get justice.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I can sympathize with Neil, I have a dog next door that barks all day. I have spent a lot of money buying fences and bushes to keep their dog from crapping in my yard. So hang in there Neil,we are all behind you.
-Don


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Neil, my prayers are with you. I hope you can get things strighter out.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Sound like he got the bureaucratic run around and lost hope all goes well for Neil sounds like he fighting up hill battle . Prayers are with you and your family


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I have to agree with Fuzzy in all regards. I can't believe that this wreck has gotten to this point. I certainly feel for Neil as he must feel like the whole Ft Collins community is against him. I hope that the media stands up and responds appropriatly.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


hope you win out over your neighbers on this one Neil. let me know what you might need!
just a struggling citizen.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I wish him well. I know exactly how it feels to need help, ask for it , feel and be in the right , and discover your not getting any help for whatever reason.
Where I live it's not illegal to open carry on private property , yours or with permission of the owner.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Popping my head up … like the famous prairie dogs who OWN the land, around here, and let you know it.

For some obvious reasons, I can't say much. I have to assume they have access to my posts, my PMs, my e-mails, etc. They took every computer in my house, AND my old, and oft-ignored cell-phone. I have to assume they're looking, reading, and listening.

I always deeply and sincerely thanked you all for your continued generosity with your woodworking knowledge. You LumberJocks did more to advance my woodworking than any other single thing I tried.

The same with this situation-a nightmare from which I am unable to wake up. I thank you all, from the bottom of my heart, for your continued support.

And …. *Fuzzy* ... a special shout-out to you. I think you nailed it, and … with one post … brought my blood pressure down a good bit.

This all feels like the 1950's Deep South, except … disabled is the new black, in my case.

And it must be said … a continued thank you, man hug, and all my love to *Grizz* who TRULY has witnessed just about every single bit of this, in real time, over the last three years +.

For a situation where no "average person" could actually DO anything for me …. he did, and does, about as much as a human could do for another human, in misery.

Last week, we received all the Prosecution's "discovery-" the evidence on which they believe they have a case. Nothing new, there. Everything is as *I* said it was, or even *more* in my favor. The complainant IS … just who you would expect it to be-That Guy.

The next important hearing is 7/30. Another month of … one hour … one minute at a time, at least … for now.

Tomorrow-despite a legal right, agreement with the Prosecutor, and the Judge's final decision-the neighbors (in question) strongly protested allowing me to go back to the house, for the first time, to divide up property with Diana, with whom I am now separated, and is moving to a rental house.

Whatever she doesn't want (I've offered it all to her, except my clothes and my shop, essentially), I'll have movers pack, and put into a storage space, at which point we will both be done with that nightmarish house and place-hopefully, never to look back.

We're finalizing arrangements to put the house on the market. I'm in one of those efficiency hotels, 1.5hrs away. Have to sit at the foot of the bed to see the little TV LOL !

I borrowed the attorney's retainer from family, and … if the DA won't let go of this bad joke … will have to use what equity exists in my house to pay to take this to trial.

And then


> ?


 One hour at a time.

I haven't had it in me to try to find a new Pain Clinic, in Denver, so … that goes untreated. The PTSD stuff …. makes daily life a big challenge. Ditto, Counseling. The therapists are overbooked, understaffed, and not scratching at the doors to take Medicare-only patients. They also tell me that it takes YEARS to make a substantive dent in PTSD.

We had dreams of moving into this neighborhood, and this town, and starting a nice life. I was going to buy junker bikes, fix them up for disadvantaged kids, and give them away, and … enjoy membership in a "community" in our new town.

Instead, I found something that I always knew was out there, but … in 48yrs … had never directly encountered: pure evil.

I started looking, online, for used fiberglass travel trailers-you know: Burro, Casita, Scamp, Trillium, etc.

One day, I WILL be able to legally leave Colorado, and I will. But … having no idea where I would go-what place might give me back my health … I've been trying to think of creative, and cost-effective ways to TRY a place … for a month or three … before I commit.

And … as y'all know …. RVs always need SOME kind of work. That … would be a good thing. I'm sure many of you would readily understand: aside from ALL the other losses … scaling down from 36,000 CUBIC feet to about 750 CUBIC feet (from house > trailer) .... would take some getting used to, but … as yet … nothing the world has heaped upon me has ever killed me, so … I doubt that would, either.

The shop … will sit in storage, until I settle.

My motorcycle … will be the possession of my brother … until I settle, or need it sold.

And my dear friend, Mike, will take possession of my beloved Moots road bicycle, on the promise that he use it … until I settle, or need it sold.

I miss my life. I miss my life partner of 16yrs. I miss my LumberJocks friends and my woodworking, but …. for obvious reasons … I can't be much of a presence, here, right now.

Again: my deepest thanks. In a situation that has tried to push me as far into a whole as these awful few could … y'all remind me that I'm not alone.

And … while I TRULY sympathize with that lady chaperone who took such AWFUL verbal abuse by the teens on her bus ….. I think I get a few more hash marks than she does, for THIS saga, and pray that …. one day …. the whole story will get the national coverage that it deserves.

Hasn't she received over $500k in donations, AND a big trip for ten, from an airlines, to Disney ????

I just want my life back ;-)

All my best … to all y'all.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Neil,

Glad to see you're still holding your head up. When you beat this crap, 1) sue the bo-diddley out of them. Make the fire storm look like a spring zephyr. 2) Kentucky and Tennessee offer pleanty of places where a man can relax, contemplate and decide how to restructure his life. You have a gajillion friends all over the country even though you probably feel alone--you're not. If you need help, let us know. If anything can be done for you, this group can be a major reso0urce. We all feel frustrated and terribly angry over your situation.

You are a friend and brother, so call on us when you need. Keep cool, try to stay healthy and keep at it.

Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


I wander my yard all the time with a loaded handgun and I'm damn sure ready to use it. Like fuzzy said, the menacing charge won't stick….unless, all these $hitbags are in bed together as it appears. That's the problem with "upscale" neighborhoods; they're inhabited by upscale people. I'll take the country, myself. Neil, hang in there brother. I know you don't want to hear this (and I don't want to say this) but I think it might be time to pack up. Winning ain't worth losing everything. Your pal, al

Edit: for all y'all that have watched this saga unfold, consider that we've watched this saga unfold. If Neil was in the wrong, he wouldn't have been so transparent

2nd edit: I missed your post, Neil. You know, you've got the weight pressing down on you. $hit has a way of stacking up on itself when you're most vulnerable. You've suffered a lot of recent losses but you haven't suffered a total loss. It took me a long time to realize humans are a filthy, dangerous breed. Now you know, bro.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


All the boys are here waiting for your triumphant return Neil. Keep that chin up bro. I hope much better days are on the horizon for ya.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Neil, I can relate, having been a victim of a bad neighbor who also happened to have cops as friends. Just remember the quote from Edmund Burke: "All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


Neil, I really don't know what to say about all of this except to just say that it is a terrible tragedy that is chock full of injustice. Only you can be the judge of how far you can fight it without out the whole ordeal starting to really work against you. It seems to me that your case would have merit in any fair and impartial court of law but you say this one is stacked against you. That can never be a good thing. I'm really sorry about the whole thing. I'm really at a loss of words about what exactly to say that would be the least bit helpful. I will say this - I'll really be pulling for you and I especially hope that you and your wife will somehow get back together.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

grizzman said:


> *fellow lumber jock needs our continued support*
> 
> for those of you who are buddies with* Neil brooks,* his already complicated life has gotten more so, i ask that you do not make judgements here, as all things are not known, and when some things look bad, there not always for the reason you think, so i just want to bring you up to speed as to what has taken place and lets just love and support our good friend right now, here is the link to the news story, and all i ask is just continue to be his friend and help him as he now faces possible felony charges, i don't know all the details but i know Neil , and he's a friend to us all. http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120608/NEWS01/306080011/SWAT-arrests-Fort-Collins-man-over-barking-dog-dispute?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1


One suggestion for where to light when/if you leave - Texas.


----------

